# EPA #2



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, I asked how guys here feel about the EPA and it got shut down immediately. Other threads here have discussed in depth the issues of public lands, etc. All these things, water quality, air quality, access to public lands, etc, affect hunters and fishermen. So, I'm not sure why talking about the EPA is different from talking about Chaffetz's town hall, his HB 621 and 622. Personnel is policy, policy is important to sportsmen. I'm confused.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't think your last post was too political. The EPA is a valid concern of sportsmen and wildlife habitat.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe it got shut down because of the dig on your neighbor about who she voted for.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Maybe it got shut down because of the dig on your neighbor about who she voted for.


It wasn't a dig, she's been a great neighbor for over 30 years. We talked at length today. I told her that she has every right to vote for whomever she chooses, but she owns the consequences. I'm quite sure she hasn't been following things closely, but very much doubt she'd support someone who's sued the EPA more than a dozen times to lead the agency, given her interest in the environment.

I asked the question here to get as many opinions as possible from my fellow sportsmen.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

paddler said:


> It wasn't a dig, she's been a great neighbor for over 30 years. We talked at length today. I told her that she has every right to vote for whomever she chooses, but she owns the consequences. I'm quite sure she hasn't been following things closely, but very much doubt she'd support someone who's sued the EPA more than a dozen times to lead the agency, given her interest in the environment.
> 
> I asked the question here to get as many opinions as possible from my fellow sportsmen.


I don't really care about the conversation you had with your neighbor. You asked a question, I gave you a point of clarification from my perspective. Ask the mods next time.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious paddler if you've ever actually had dealings with the EPA or spoken to someone who worked at the EPA? I dealt with them almost daily for about 15 years and have some pretty valid opinions but this is a wildlife forum so I'd like to understand your questions in a non political way since we all know how much you actually hate Republicans from your other posts.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Political posts are not allowed. And all of the thinly veiled political posts that are overtaking this forum are getting tiresome and making this place a miserable site to visit.
Thank you for your cooperation with this matter.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------

